# Tito vs Forrest at UFC 106



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rematch time!



> Tito Ortiz will face Forrest Griffin at UFC 106 on Nov. 21. This news was confirmed by Yahoo Sports' Kevin Iole who recently received word from UFC President Dana White.
> 
> Ortiz also recently posted this comment on his Twitter feed:
> 
> ...


http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Tito-Ortiz-vs-Forrest-Griffin-confirmed-for-UFC-106.html


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Dana's head may explode if Forrest loses again. 

For that alone, I'll be rooting for Ortiz.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

what was the reason for coleman pulling out?


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

I am rooting for Griffin. He needs it big--or else he'll have to deal with a 3 loss streak which he would never recover mentally or popularity-wise. I understand Dorito Ortiz needs a win too but I've never been a fan of his and personally, I think he is a has-been and way overrated. He would make a great gate-keeper in this division which has more advanced fighters than him (Machida, T Silva, experienced Evans, a returned/rejuvenated Rampage A Silva, Shogun, Lil Nog etc.). If he loses this one, I'd love to see Dorito/Jardine and after losing that one, I'd love to see Kimbo/Dorito, and then losing that one would force him into a match with James Irvin!!! ha


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ill go for Tito on this one. I was a huge Forrest fan until he acted like a douche towards the fans after Silva tooled him. It takes a real douche to out douche Tito, props to Forrest for doing one of the few things that can make you look worse then the Huntington Beach Badboy (Speaking poorly about the fans).


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Dana's head may explode if Forrest loses again.
> 
> For that alone, I'll be rooting for Ortiz.


Forrest may very well buy a monster truck and pull a 'Rampage' himself if he drops 3 in a row.

Not that I'm saying it'd happen or that I'd like for it to happen, but it very well could since Forrest is such an emotional guy win or lose.

I'd pick Forrest to spoil Tito's comeback with a late TKO or UD.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Ill go for Tito on this one. I was a huge Forrest fan until he acted like a douche towards the fans after Silva tooled him. It takes a real douche to out douche Tito, props to Forrest for doing one of the few things that can make you look worse then the Huntington Beach Badboy (Speaking poorly about the fans).


But Dorito called Old-Man Cole-Man a sissy!!! No one calls him a sissy. I understand his manager hurt Dorito's wife/girlfriend but thats peanuts compared to attacking a person's reputation. 

Seriously, I see where you are coming from but I'd still say Dorito is worse. He called Machismo a ***** (Machismo was the one to give him 2 black eyes), he called Dana a bitch and then turned around and became Dana's bitch, and don't forget he called Old-Man Cole-Man a sissy!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

SSD said:


> But Dorito called Old-Man Cole-Man a sissy!!! No one calls him a sissy. I understand his manager hurt Dorito's wife/girlfriend but thats peanuts compared to attacking a person's reputation.
> 
> Seriously, I see where you are coming from but I'd still say Dorito is worse. He called Machismo a ***** (Machismo was the one to give him 2 black eyes), he called Dana a bitch and then turned around and became Dana's bitch, and don't forget he called Old-Man Cole-Man a sissy!


I know, I know. Tito is a giant douche. That is what makes Forrest's accomplishment so grand.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I've enjoyed every Griffin fight win or lose, and have been waiting seemingly forever for him to get this rematch, and wouldn't mind seeing one with Jardine as well. It's such a stacked card, might break the 100 #'s.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Redemption.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

About time this happened, I remember Dana saying this rematch had to happen after the first one but it never transpired. Griffen will take this and get back on track.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

I want Tito to win this one.....


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

I hate Chito's antics and personality. I hope Forrest puts the beating on the airhead. I really cant see Forrest , knocking Chito , he doesnt have heavy hands. However i can see Forrest winning by submission or decision. Let's not forget , this is Chito's first fight back from surgery. And from zero training in well over a year and a half. So at this point , I would definetly question the cardio section. We all know Forrest can go all 3 rounds without getting tired.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopefully it is a replay of the first round of their first fight. I used to like Forrest, now I would love to see Tito punish him into retirement. Tito by vicious GnP.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Better fight but a tough one to call nonetheless...


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

Could not believe this when i read it...I was talking to guys at work and said it could happen...and low and behold I come home and its here!!! Freaking awesome...God do I ever hope that griffin can get his revenge...what a good comeback this would be for him...Even for Tito....This has all the makings to be a great PPV and it will be the first one I'll be buying live....Let's Go Griffin!!


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

Tito hasn't fought since May 2008. Before that it was July 2007. I think the ring rust will be his downfall in the rematch. 

Forrest by Submission or Decision.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll take Forrest in this one.


----------



## flexor (Sep 25, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Better fight but a tough one to call nonetheless...


This.

To look at this objectively, I do think it's a great fight. I believe Tito will come out with something to prove. And despite his reputation for hype, he looks very motivated and should be in excellent shape come fight time. I'm not going to doubt his cardio, and i won't doubt Forrests either.

Experience is there on Tito's part, and Forrest has no lack in that regard either. Tito will go with his strengths and Forrest will utilize his versatility to counter.

I expect to see "Forrest is my Bitch" on Tito's shirt as the ref raises Tito's arm. 

I wouldn't be surprised at all if Griffin wins though.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Forrest should win this time. 

His standup, head movement and footwork are all better than they were first time he fought Tito, the Anderson KO notwithstanding.

Forrest should sprawl and strike his way to a decision here.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Dang, Forrest was the last W for Ortiz in the last 50 UFC's (Shamrock name has been redacted from the records!).

Not sure who I think will win, should be lots of blood though because neither have KO power but there will probably be a lot of hitting.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

kay_o_ken said:


> what was the reason for coleman pulling out?


too much lube :sarcastic05:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

deanmzi said:


> too much lube :sarcastic05:


He forgot the "safe word" and Baroni went to far...


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

Double-KO, I hope for. ray01:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Freiermuth said:


> Dang, Forrest was the last W for Ortiz in the last 50 UFC's (Shamrock name has been redacted from the records!).
> 
> Not sure who I think will win, should be lots of blood though because neither have KO power but there will probably be a lot of hitting.


Hahah...like your analysis of the fight. ROFLZ...lolz!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Forrest has evolved to be 10 times better a fighter than he was the first time he fought Tito. Forrest will punsih Ortiz on the feet everytime Ortiz tries to get anything near the clinch or shoot in. Long night for Tito IMO ive got Forrest winning the Unanimous on this one. 

Froests TDD has been great as of late and hardly think an EXTREMELY rusty Tito is going to be something to challenge it.


----------



## Soldier16 (Jun 17, 2007)

tito all the way ... forrest is not fast enough ... so tito will catch one of his kicks and get the takedown.
Forrest will be bloody up by vicious gnp elbows.

Tito by tko or UD


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Can't stand either one so I'm not rooting for anyone in this fight.

I can just sit back and watch these two destroy each other, oh yeeeah.

As for a winner, doesn't matter. Tito wins, Forrest jet planes out of the arena and disappears for months only to do bitter type interview afterwards. Forrest wins, we get to hear more creative excuses as to why Tito lost and he looks more stupid after running his mouth for the last 2 months. You can't lose either way it's great.

Lol remember when people were picking Forrest against Anderson? Now they're taking Tito over Forrest.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm taking Forrest on this one just like I did against Silva :thumb02: I actually think Forrest is gonna come out pissed and ready to erase his last loss with a beating on Tito. I like Tito but I don't think he's ever gonna evolve and be any better than he was. 




Alex_DeLarge said:


> Can't stand either one so I'm not rooting for anyone in this fight.
> 
> I can just sit back and watch these two destroy each other, oh yeeeah.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deanmzi said:


> too much lube :sarcastic05:





joshua7789 said:


> He forgot the "safe word" and Baroni went to far...


I spent far too long building this image in my head. Very very wrong. Yew!


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

In the past I have always found myself going against Forrest. 

Buttttt Tito is easily the biggest douche in the UFC, I have never heard someone give so many excuses or talk so much bullshit. Usually people in the public eye realise doing this is a bad thing, and they get made to look stupid. However Tito isn't one of those people, and he keeps talking and talking.

I hope Forrest destroys him, and leaves Tito no room for excuses except that he wasn't good enough.


The bullshit on Tito's part is probably an act, and it sure creates PPV numbers.

I will tune in to watch him get beaten, that will teach him!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow the war of the washed up douchebags. No matter who wins, I'll be glad that one of these douchebags gets a sound beating. I'll also be pissed that the other will get to walk around like he's some bigshot in the LHW div and he's "back". What crock, neither of these guys belong in the top 10 LHW rankings and this fight should count for nothing, except entertainment of watching two people I dislike beat each other up.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Wow the war of the washed up douchebags. No matter who wins, I'll be glad that one of these douchebags gets a sound beating. I'll also be pissed that the other will get to walk around like he's some bigshot in the LHW div and he's "back". What crock, neither of these guys belong in the top 10 LHW rankings and this fight should count for nothing, except entertainment of watching two people I dislike beat each other up.


Explain to me how Forrest doesnt belong in the top 10 please? The dude lost to arguably the best fighter in the world and a guy who at the time was ranked top 3 in division. Before that he beat Rampage who was ranked at number 1 at the time in most peoples eyes and before that beat ANOTHER PERSON many considered to be number 1 in world.

God Forrest your Resume sucks. The dude is tough as nails and will be "back" as you put it. You can dig up the past say he lost to tito and Jardine but let's face it most think he should have gotten the nod against Tito. (WHEN FORREST WAS RAW AS HELL) and sine the Jardine fight he has overhauled his entire game.

He's a different fighter now. Yes he makes mistakes. No he's not number one but the the guy thrives off his competition and allways brings a fight. Dude definitly deserves to be top 10. I dont see anyone really beating him other than Machida,Anderson and yeah that's about it. He would tool most of the other 205'ers. 

Vitor could make for an interesting fight down the road atually. Forrest would probably get the TD and suck vitor's will away from him on the ground if he can avoid the early storm.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, there are some serious Forrest heaters out here. He lost a fight and not just any fight. He lost to Anderson [email protected]&#ING Silva, the best P4P in the world. He didn't stick around for an interview. Big Deal. He recently had an interview and made some statements which apparently have offended some people. I'm not entirely convinced that he was serious, it seemed to be a classical Griffin interview. He is fighting Tito, who IMO won their first fight solely based on the first round, which Forrest was able to still get to his feet at the end of the round and land some scoring blows. The final two rounds could have easily gone both to Forrest and I believe they did. This is a great fight for Griffin to come back to, and a worse fight for Tito than Coleman. Griffin takes this in a decision.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> Vitor could make for an interesting fight down the road atually. Forrest would probably get the TD and suck vitor's will away from him on the ground if he can avoid the early storm.


Vitor's going to 185. Forrest vs Franklin could be good. :thumbsup:

Forrest vs Ortiz should be a good fight but I'm quite confident Tito wins. Tito is coming back from very effective surgery and Forrest is returning after two brutal KO's. Tito will be very confident having beat Griffin before whereas I expect Forrest to be gun shy. 
Athleticism and wrestling gets Tito the win by UD.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Rather see this fight then the Coleman one.

This news has made my day...


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

It's hard to make predictions on Forest (lose to Jardine, win v Rampage, lose to Rashad,) he is off and on. Tito is always exactly the same though. So if Forest turns up in good mind, he should beat Tito on the feet, and stuff the takedowns. He has a better sprawl now, Tito hasn't gained anything since


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Forrest should win this.

Tito will look to shoot, but Forrest has improved TDD and wrestling since then, and he stuffed a lot of Tito's takedowns in their first fight. Forrest's striking is better, movement is better, and he has some serious leg kicks.

Forrest will take this, most likely by decision.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> Explain to me how Forrest doesnt belong in the top 10 please? The dude lost to arguably the best fighter in the world and a guy who at the time was ranked top 3 in division. Before that he beat Rampage who was ranked at number 1 at the time in most peoples eyes and before that beat ANOTHER PERSON many considered to be number 1 in world.
> 
> God Forrest your Resume sucks. The dude is tough as nails and will be "back" as you put it. You can dig up the past say he lost to tito and Jardine but let's face it most think he should have gotten the nod against Tito. (WHEN FORREST WAS RAW AS HELL) and sine the Jardine fight he has overhauled his entire game.
> 
> ...


IMO Forrest has the luckiest fight resume in the world. Both his big wins (Shogun and Rampage) were against good fighters at their worst times. The Shogun that Forrest fought was GARBAGE, he gassed in less than a minute not only in that fight but in his next fight against Coleman as well. I don't know if it's because Shogun was on roids in Pride and quit cold turkey when he came to an org with stricter checking (massive cardio loss is a documented side effect of roid withdrawal), or if it was his ankle injury, but that was a D level Shogun. In the absence of any proof of roids, I'm gonna assume it was the ankle and give Shogun the benefit of the doubt. 

The win against Rampage is THE ONLY impressive win in Forrest's entire UFC career. Bonnar is also only a lowish B-level brawler. The rest of them are some of the worst cans ever to grace the UFCs roster. I can't take away the Rampage win from him, any more than I can take away the GSP win from Serra. But that's what I consider that fight... an anomaly based on a well executed gameplan against a complacent opponent. Rampage was overconfident and complacent with the leg kicks, and was still IMO dominating most of the standup with more powerful strikes. It's only the sheer number of leg kicks that tilted the scorecards in Forrest's favcr. But at no point during that fight did Rampage look rocked or in any real trouble, unlike Forrest. Rampage wins a rematch 9 times out of 10. 

Compare that to the rest of his fights against any top 10 LHW. Anderson destroyed him like a child, but ok that's Anderson. But Rashad destroyed him quite effortlessly too. And Jardine schooled him horribly, followed by another repeat run from the octagon performance.

Even apart from his resume, just look at this guy's skills. He has NO KO power and throws slow ass pillow punches. The only reason he's famous is cos he was the first crop of reality TV stars and his mix of smarmy/fake humility sense of humor, and bloody skill-less "entertaining" bumfights against another pillow puncher like Bonnar. His ground game is good but his takedowns suck. What good is this so called size advantage he has, when it gives him no KO power or wrestling advantage? What does he bring to the table that can threaten guys like Machida, Luiz Cane, Thiago Silva, Franklin, Rashad etc.?

Vitor would destroy him as bad as Anderson did. His takedowns just won't cut it against anyone with decent TDD and in good form, and on the feet he's a sitting duck.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

^ First couple of rounds against Rashad, Griffin looked like a very good fighter.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

RushFan said:


> ^ First couple of rounds against Rashad, Griffin looked like a very good fighter.


I think this opinion in the Rashad fight as well as the first Tito fight is based on people listening to biased Goldie commentary, trying to sell UFC's original reality TV posterboy. Just turn off the sound in both those fights and watch, you might see a different fight.

The thing with Forrest's standup is, he keeps throwing stuff, but none of it looks like it hurts. If a dude in the commentary is like "Oh NOW IT'S FORREST'S TURN, FORREST'S GOING WILD!!" or some such, it makes you overrate what he's actually doing. Rashad was not damaged or rocked at all that whole fight, and he destroyed Forrest in the third. It's not like Rashad was beaten and bloodied, and came out with some miracle last minute KO. He was hitting Forrest plenty in the exchanges leading up to that point as well.

Ditto with the Tito fight. Tito had him ragdolled and bloodied up that first round, but seems like he gassed or something after that. Then Forrest comes back with some punches that mostly miss, are blocked, or just kinda stick out there without any real force or commitment behind them. But of course Goldie trumps it up like it's Rocky VII or something.

That's just the thing.. in his entire career, I've never seen Forrest convincingly beat ANY top competition. It just seems he scrapes by somehow or gets these dudes at the wrong points in their career sometimes. But when he loses, he loses bad. All this was fine when he was at least trying to be a semi-likable guy who you could admire for his spirit, determination against the odds and whatnot. But now that he's acting like some douche with a chip off his shoulder, it's not the same.


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

RushFan said:


> ^ First couple of rounds against Rashad, Griffin looked like a very good fighter.


That is because Rashad is "no better" then Forrest. See Rashad vs. Machida and direct compare to Forrest vs. Anderson. If they both swapped opponents, outcomes would be the same.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree with you Lidellianenko, It's just that you describe Forrest as a bum but I've seen glimpses where he looks like he could be a very good fighter.
Forrest was beating Rashad quite convincingly on the feet and he gave Rashad the win cos he was over aggressive with subs from his back. No Gaurd = Punches in the face against anyone half decent. 

I kind of think the biggest problem for Griffin has become his TUF origin. He has Dana in his ear (set up summary execution by Silva) , expectations to be exciting (reproduce epics like vs Bonnar), relatively intrusive fans (books, interviews), and a tough guy persona (lack of discernible game plans). All these factors have got him to where he is but will ultimately bring him down against the elite.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm amazed at Dana, I thought he'd throw Tito an easy fight for his comeback, still, the PPV figures are gonna be through the roof.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

RushFan said:


> I agree with you Lidellianenko, It's just that you describe Forrest as a bum but I've seen glimpses where he looks like he could be a very good fighter.
> Forrest was beating Rashad quite convincingly on the feet and he gave Rashad the win cos he was over aggressive with subs from his back. No Gaurd = Punches in the face against anyone half decent.
> 
> I kind of think the biggest problem for Griffin has become his TUF origin. He has Dana in his ear (set up summary execution by Silva) , expectations to be exciting (reproduce epics like vs Bonnar), relatively intrusive fans (books, interviews), and a tough guy persona (lack of discernible game plans). All these factors have got him to where he is but will ultimately bring him down against the elite.



And I agree with you :thumb02:. I used to go so far as to say Forrest's actually a bum, but he has hung with some top guys so that's not really a fair statement. Notice I didn't actually say that, I said he's had some "bumfights" i.e. untechnical brawls, but he's not a schlub. He'd definitely school any mid-level fighter, LHW or below.

However I think he kinda got lucky getting that belt, and don't consider him a top 10 LHW at this point in spite of being the ex-champ. I'd easily put Machida, Anderson, Rashad, Luiz Cane, Thiago Silva, Rogerio, Rampage and Franklin ahead of him. Jon Jones would destroy him even though he would probably be ranked lower right now. I even think Griffin would have a hard time against Jardine, Vera, or Shogun in form.

He has shown glimpses of being a good fighter and has shown a lot of improvement in his game. That's what made people like him so much I think ... he embodies the underdog that everyone loves; an average guy with mediocre talent that works extremely hard against the odds to get to the top. The fact remains that he does have only mediocre inherent talent and there's only so much he can train, plus the whole TUF and marketing thing that you mentioned holds him back. And his latest disrespect to the fans blows away that sympathy or respect that I had for him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, Forrest besting Rashad for two rounds before being caught is hardly 'opinion'. I think it is YOU who need go back and watch that fight. Mute it. Turn the volume up full blast. Doesn't make a difference... Forrest was picking Rashad apart on the feet, and you could see it etched all over Rashad's face. You're clearly speaking out of your ass, and so I ask that you remove your head from your rectum, wipe the gunk from your eyes, and perhaps try viewing objectively. 

Moving on, this fight should be exciting, regardless of who wins. Both men clearly have something to prove, and I expect neither to hold back. I'm a Forrest fan, but I also happen to be one of those rare Tito supporters you sometimes hear about, so it'll be tough to choose a side. Though I'm inclined to go with Griffin, in that I do believe he has more of a future in MMA, no matter how inconsistent his record might be. If he can sprawl and avoid the TDs, I do see him as capable of winning the stand-up exchange. As was said, in their first encounter, Forrest did get the better of Tito on the feet, and this was when Forrest was a relative newb. Should be interesting to see how this one plays out.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Forrest should win this.
> 
> Tito will look to shoot, but Forrest has improved TDD and wrestling since then, and he stuffed a lot of Tito's takedowns in their first fight. Forrest's striking is better, movement is better, and he has some serious leg kicks.
> 
> Forrest will take this, most likely by decision.


Ahhahha your picture is effin hilarious


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Liddellianenko i dont really have the time or energy to engage these conversations right now,but I'll do my best. What it comes down to is you do not like Forrest. Thats fine but you dislike him so much that no matter what anyone says to support their views for liking him, you seem to find some way to tear it down, even if it's only by your oppinion.

Commentarry has NOTHING to do with why I felt Forrest was winning either of those fights. I had this conversation with Damone a LONG time ago actually. But I personally turned off the audio sat there and went through the entire tito forrest fighte several times. I counted take downs shots landed and successful sprawls.

What I came up with was Tito securing 1 takedown in the first round and "working" from the top. Only problem was he wasn't hardly working. he was throwing shots but believe it or not Forrest was landing more from the bottom. 10-9 Tito simply because he had top control for duration of the round.

Seond round Forrest comes out and is picking Tito apart. Tito is trying to trade but missing most of his shots. I ounted nd had it written down somewhere when i talked to Damone about this but Forrest landed nearly 47 odd strikes in this round alone on the feet and Tito landed around 9. Im counting leg kicks aswell FYI. 10-9 Forrest

Third round was nearly 4 minutes of the same with Forrest winning the stand up exchanges by a large majority. With around 3 minutes and 40 seconds left on the clock Tito secures another takedown and Forrest works to avoid eating hardly any shots while on the ground. 10-9 Forrest unless your extremely biased.

Now these are not aurate details of what happened as I dont have the notes I made bak then and since i moved to the UK my copy of that fight i had on my xbox no longer plays due to region issues. But the numbers were staggeringly in Forrests favor barring the first round.

The Rashad fight well your just plain silly if you couldnt see Forrest standing jsut out of the pocket scoring with stiff jabs and solid combos until he got taken down. 

Forrest throws punches in bunches and it seems as if sometimes people are counting his combinations as if they are only 1 strike or something because he doesnt have the most power in the world.

WOOT 1.5 thousand posts!


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Athleticism and wrestling gets Tito the win by UD.


I think this is exactly what is going to happen. Depending on how active he will be in forrest's guard, it might be a boring one


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

i want forrest to win, but i just have a feeling tito will win. but im stoked either way.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Good fight for the fans. I've always really admired Forrest, and like him even more now that the 'fans' have turned on him. I agree with most of what Liddellanenko said, though. The thing with Forrest is as gutsy and as tough as he is, he doesn't have any devastating technique. His best weapons are his leg kicks. He is well rounded in the sense that he can defend himself adequately from any position, but he's hasn't got that much a killer instinct and lacks a bit of power. 

That said, I still think Forrest would make Shogun look like his bitch again. Forrest exposed Shogun in that fight imo. Shogun tends to become discouraged when he realises his opponents aren't intimidated by his style and survive his storm. People go on about how 'ooh, well shogun wasnt at his best, was injured blah blah blah' but they fail to acknowledge that Forrest himself was injured before the fight. He had a busted shoulder and everything. So imo it was a fair fight in which Forrest's toughness and refusal to be broken got the better of Shogun's bullish aggressiveness. 

I hope to god that Forrest beats Tito. It'll probably go to decision, but hopefully Forrest can do enough to get that win, all depends on how Tito's feeling. Forrest has a decent sprawl and if he can avoid the takedowns he could work his way to a uanimous decision. A sub would be even better, obviously but I reckon Tito's sub defence is quite good. 

Heres hoping The Original Ultimate Fighter can reclaim his rep :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMuscleHead (Oct 9, 2009)

Hopefully Forrest will not run anway crying again. I was embarrassed for him and his fans that night. It was like when my friend couldnt bench 500 while we were doing reps with it. He almost cried.

Why did someone challenge me on my usercp. If I have to I will take my powerful hands and break some dudes neck.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, Forrest besting Rashad for two rounds before being caught is hardly 'opinion'. I think it is YOU who need go back and watch that fight. Mute it. Turn the volume up full blast. Doesn't make a difference... Forrest was picking Rashad apart on the feet, and you could see it etched all over Rashad's face. You're clearly speaking out of your ass, and so I ask that you remove your head from your rectum, wipe the gunk from your eyes, and perhaps try viewing objectively.
> 
> Moving on, this fight should be exciting, regardless of who wins. Both men clearly have something to prove, and I expect neither to hold back. I'm a Forrest fan, but I also happen to be one of those rare Tito supporters you sometimes hear about, so it'll be tough to choose a side. Though I'm inclined to go with Griffin, in that I do believe he has more of a future in MMA, no matter how inconsistent his record might be. If he can sprawl and avoid the TDs, I do see him as capable of winning the stand-up exchange. As was said, in their first encounter, Forrest did get the better of Tito on the feet, and this was when Forrest was a relative newb. Should be interesting to see how this one plays out.


lol i wonder how someone as blind as you manages to type. Here's the fight again for you:

http://www.mmatko.com/forrest-griffin-vs-sugar-rashad-evans-fight-video-ufc-92/

I'll recap. Rd 1: Forrest throws thousands of leg kicks, all but TWO of them are checked by Rashad (you know that thing where they raise their leg and meet in on the shin? Yah, those don't count). And those aren't real hard buckle your body leg kicks either, they're the special Forrest Griffin brand pillow kicks, made especially for toddlers and invalids. 

Incidentally, Rashad also lands two leg kicks, both of which SPIN Forrest around with their force. Also, Forrest throws dozens of body kicks which all meet Rashad's palm or him backing away and meeting next to nothing. But that's okay, fans love pointless strikes, it's "exciting", and wins you judges points.

No great punches land either.. Rashad lands a couple of hard body shots and another couple of counters to the head when Forrest comes in with kicks. Griffin lands maybe a couple himself that could be considered more than grazing.

Rd 2: Same as Rd 1. Tons of leg kicks thrown by Griffin, most checked by Rashad again. Rashad also lands significant leg kicks with much more thunk. Of course they're fewer than the thousand pitter patter ones thrown by Griffin and checked easily, or barely touching the SHIN (not even the meat of the thigh like they're supposed to), so no one notices. 

Then Forrest lands a good right and "gets mad", and goes into a sloppy brawling clinch (again all the loopy punches thrown miss or are blocked, but no one notices) with knees, all except one are blocked by Rashad's forearm... most don't seem to have good full body technique behind them anyway, just sloppy knee raises. Forrest lands a good right. Later in the round, Rashad gets in some very stiff jabs that knock Forrest's head back, and a hard right of his own. Forrest also lands a decent superman punch along the way. Forrest gets the round, but it's still a back and forth.

Rd 3: Rashad rapes forrest. End of story.


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

Forrest used way too many leg kicks. Rashad caught one of Forrest's kicks and that was that. End of story.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

It's no secret I can't stand Forrest anymore, but I can't say he isn't a decent fighter. Those leg kicks may not look like they do much, but Rampage was turning away from them in their fight, and it limited Rampage's power. 

I always watch the fights at a bar, where it is nigh-impossible to hear Goldie and Rogan. I then watch the fights later at home and see what their opinions were.

Re: Forrest v. Rua: 

Whether Rua was injured that night was never really the issue. It was what the injury did to his training. Rua gassed, Forrest took advantage of it for the W. None of these guys are 100% for their fights, and Forrest was the better man that night. 

Personally, Rua hasn't looked spectacular in the octagon. He looks uncomfortable, like many of his PRIDE counterparts. Whether it is psychological, or his lack of conditioning due to the injury / recovery therefrom, his opponents being better/more well rounded, or just the ignorance of people as to his accomplishments which would then nullify any psychological hesitatency they would otherwise have, he just hasn't looked great, and that includes his W over Liddel. 

Re: Forrest v. Rashad: 

He was keeping his distance, using his leg kicks to their advantage, and IMHO, was winning the fight, though certainly not devastatingly. Did Rashad get lucky? No. He waited for his opportunity, and Forrest became frustrated and sloppy. Rashad won that night, hands down. 

What Forrest has shown is that, on any given night, he can win a fight, if he plays to his strengths, and keeps his head in the game. But, when he gets frustrated, he becomes extremely sloppy, and can be taken out by anyone with KO power.

Re:Tito 2

If Tito is healed, he should be stronger, and if he's been training, he'll be able to outwrestle Forrest for the W. If he's the same Tito who has been fighting the last few years, well, Forrest will get the W on points with those leg kicks.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I've not been fussed by Forrest's comments at all tbh. Nothing Forrest ever says should be taken seriously, I found his comments in that interview funny tbh. I'm a Forrest fanboy though, so that's expected  Given that fact, it's pretty obvious who I'll be cheering on here. I don't actually dislike Tito Ortiz, but I'm hoping Forrest comes back with a bang. He'll have something to prove after being fairly humiliated by a top level elite striker in Anderson Silva, and I see him beating Tito. Come on Forrest!

Also, man is this 106 card looking stacked now! Really looking forward to it. Lesnar-Carwin, Forrest-Ortiz, Little Nog-Luis Cane, Fitch-Almeida, Parisyan-Hazelett and some interesting fights on the Prelim card. I'm pumped for this card!


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

BigMuscleHead said:


> Why did someone challenge me on my usercp. If I have to I will take my powerful hands and break some dudes neck.


WOW...4 posts and that much neg rep? Your a special kind of person...:confused02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

BigMuscleHead said:


> Why did someone challenge me on my usercp. If I have to I will take my powerful hands and break some dudes neck.


Because this is MMAForum, and sometimes we scrap.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> lol i wonder how someone as blind as you manages to type. Here's the fight again for you:
> 
> http://www.mmatko.com/forrest-griffin-vs-sugar-rashad-evans-fight-video-ufc-92/
> 
> ...


Rashad's eye was pretty swollen considering Forrest landed about 3 good punches the whole fight according to u... Also Rashad switched stances a couple of times because he was getting tired of eating those "pitter patter" leg kicks that left Rampage crippled and Rashad moving a bit tenderly. Also Forrest broke his left hand on Rashad's face and couldn hold on to him when he was down in the 3rd round. Did Rashad get lucky? No thats not what I'm saying but i do think u r hating on Forrest a bit because ur description of the fight is not all that accurate. Forrest def won both the 1st and 2nd rounds and tho the 1st was quite close the 2nd really wasn. It was only a 10-9 round of course but Forrest certainly won it handilly.
But on the topic of Tito vs Forrest I hope Forrest can handle Tito cuz if he loses 3 in a row I will be furious and Forrest might be too discouraged to ever be successful again...


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

The Dark Knight said:


> Good fight for the fans. I've always really admired Forrest, and like him even more now that the 'fans' have turned on him.


I find it disappointing that one could measure how much they admire someone based on how others dislike them. I believe it shows a certain lack of standards as far as recognizing favorable qualities in a human being, but rather than exemplifying on that statement, I'll simply say that this fight means more for Tito than it does for Forrest.

As far as the future of the LHW division is concerned, at the very least. The fact that Forrest lost a recent fight to someone who the current division's champion dominated speaks volumes about where he is in the title-shot line. The loss to Anderson Silva was just fuel to his already dwindling ranking. There's also a lot of controversy surrounding his only impressive victories to date, which are against Rampage and Shogun. I'm going to elect not to delve into those situations either, because it has little to do with the point of my thread.

The point of my thread, is essentially that as a fan I cheer for the constant evolution of the sport. And, because I believe Tito having improved stand-up would be more an impact on the division than Forrest proving once again that he can't end fights(Unless it's him being ended) but is capable of edging out decisions. That being said, I'm rooting for Tito. The fact that I think Forrest is an attention starved cry-baby is also a distant second reason I'm supporting Tito. Distant, because I think Tito may share some of Forrest's traits. The difference is, that Tito's is amusing whereas Forrest's "I was basically in a situation where I could've died and had no regard" is just pathetic.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

man i was really looking forward to a jardine-griffin rematch but this is cool too i guess, i think forrest takes hime this time, he is way too well rounded now


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I also like how the fans turned on Forrest and they aren't "real fans" because they don't like him anymore. I know I know, Forrest is the victim.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Myself havent actually "turned" on him, but I did do my fair share of shit talking about him over the Silva fight.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

People are talking about Tito using his wrestling to control the fight. You do realize that when they fought last, quite a long time ago, Forrest was able to stuff most of Tito's takedowns? Forrest has better wrestling and TDD now than he did before, where as Tito MIGHT have improved his wrestling, but we wouldn't know, would we? We've seen him wrestle with Rashad which wasn't that impressive, as well as get every takedown attempt stuffed by Machida and he was taken down himself. 

Tito will lose this fight standing, he won't win the striking battle. Forrest has better movement, he has a bigger reach, his kicks CAN be devastating, just ask Rampage. He doesn't have powerful hands, but he will connect a lot more than Tito does, and Tito isn't exactly known for having heavy hands, either.

Cardio won't be an issue for either of them most likely.

Forrest will win this fight


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> People are talking about Tito using his wrestling to control the fight. You do realize that when they fought last, quite a long time ago, Forrest was able to stuff most of Tito's takedowns? Forrest has better wrestling and TDD now than he did before, where as Tito MIGHT have improved his wrestling, but we wouldn't know, would we? We've seen him wrestle with Rashad which wasn't that impressive, as well as get every takedown attempt stuffed by Machida and he was taken down himself.
> 
> Tito will lose this fight standing, he won't win the striking battle. Forrest has better movement, he has a bigger reach, his kicks CAN be devastating, just ask Rampage. He doesn't have powerful hands, but he will connect a lot more than Tito does, and Tito isn't exactly known for having heavy hands, either.
> 
> ...


Thank you for a post that doesn't reference the Griffin/Silva postfight craziness.......AGAIN.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Servatose said:


> As far as the future of the LHW division is concerned, at the very least. The fact that Forrest lost a recent fight to someone who the current division's champion dominated speaks volumes about where he is in the title-shot line. The loss to Anderson Silva was just fuel to his already dwindling ranking. There's also a lot of controversy surrounding his only impressive victories to date, which are against Rampage and Shogun. I'm going to elect not to delve into those situations either, because it has little to do with the point of my thread.
> 
> The fact that I think Forrest is an attention starved cry-baby is also a distant second reason I'm supporting Tito. Distant, because I think Tito may share some of Forrest's traits. The difference is, that Tito's is amusing whereas Forrest's "I was basically in a situation where I could've died and had no regard" is just pathetic.


The first part of your response involves MMA math which is really not useful in gauging a fighters capabilities and if u want to say Forrest is out of the title picture because he lost to Rashad who got crushed by the current champion why dont u think of the fact that Tito actually got crushed by the current champion? Prob takes him out of the title picture too.
As for the second part claiming Forrest is an attention starved baby is ridiculous because Forrest hates attention. He is def sensitive and maybe a bit of a baby but he hates the attention involved with being a UFC fighter.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

You don't think he gives those randomly stupid answers to questions not for attention?


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

> The first part of your response involves MMA math which is really not useful in gauging a fighters capabilities


You're absolutely correct, nor do I believe this "MMA math" does well gauging a fighter's capabilities. Style make fights. However I'm not referring to his capabilities, I'm referring to how far away he is from a title shot based on his recent losses, and who they were to.



> As for the second part claiming Forrest is an attention starved baby is ridiculous because Forrest hates attention. He is def sensitive and maybe a bit of a baby but he hates the attention involved with being a UFC fighter.


Though I can certainly appreciate your opinion on the matter, and perhaps even Forrest's own belief that he does not enjoy attention, his actions directly contradict someone who wouldn't be looking for attention. Forrest's most recent interview made it very clear that he has some internal mental issues he should probably seek help with. First, openly admitting his lack of concern for his own life by stating he was going over fifty on roads other people wouldn't even drive on -- on roads he couldn't even see on. Someone doesn't say something like that to the media unless they're looking for attention. He needs help, his subconscious knows it, and by making such statements he's vicariously asking for help. Whether or not you're convinced he doesn't want attention is hardly relevant. Psychology 101 would tell anyone whose watched that interview differently.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Servatose said:


> You're absolutely correct, nor do I believe this "MMA math" does well gauging a fighter's capabilities. Style make fights. However I'm not referring to his capabilities, I'm referring to how far away he is from a title shot based on his recent losses, and who they were to.
> 
> 
> 
> Though I can certainly appreciate your opinion on the matter, and perhaps even Forrest's own belief that he does not enjoy attention, his actions directly contradict someone who wouldn't be looking for attention. Forrest's most recent interview made it very clear that he has some internal mental issues he should probably seek help with. First, openly admitting his lack of concern for his own life by stating he was going over fifty on roads other people wouldn't even drive on -- on roads he couldn't even see on. Someone doesn't say something like that unless to the media unless they're looking for attention. He needs help, his subconscious knows it, and by making such statements he'd vicariously asking for help. Whether or not you're convinced he doesn't want attention is hardly relevant. Psychology 101 would tell anyone whose watched that interview differently.


What about the fact that he didn't talk to the media for a very, very long time after his loss and simply lived his life without gathering any attention whatsoever? What about the fact that his answers in that interview, which was your normal Forrest interview, were basic and not detailed, for the reason of being annoyed in talking to them and wanting shut down the questions as fast as possible so he could leave?

You talking about his mental state is bad because of his speeding thing? Do you realize how much crazy shit everyone does in their life? There are people that get into planes and dive out of them thousands of feet in the air, and Forrest is crazy for driving 50 MPH on a road that isn't safe? Seriously, he talked about it because he was asked how things were going, talked about his marriage, talked about this and that, and it came up.

Calling someone mentally sick and saying they need to seek help because they did something not nearly as bad as people who jump out of planes thousands of feet in the air, or play with wild tigers for show, or go out and look for bears, or any of the other crazy shit people do in their life on a daily basis, is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Gonna be an awesome scrap for sure. Gotta go with the bad boy tito with some gnp.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> What about the fact that he didn't talk to the media for a very, very long time after his loss and simply lived his life without gathering any attention whatsoever? What about the fact that his answers in that interview, which was your normal Forrest interview, were basic and not detailed, for the reason of being annoyed in talking to them and wanting shut down the questions as fast as possible so he could leave?
> 
> You talking about his mental state is bad because of his speeding thing? Do you realize how much crazy shit everyone does in their life? There are people that get into planes and dive out of them thousands of feet in the air, and Forrest is crazy for driving 50 MPH on a road that isn't safe? Seriously, he talked about it because he was asked how things were going, talked about his marriage, talked about this and that, and it came up.
> 
> Calling someone mentally sick and saying they need to seek help because they did something not nearly as bad as people who jump out of planes thousands of feet in the air, or play with wild tigers for show, or go out and look for bears, or any of the other crazy shit people do in their life on a daily basis, is pretty ridiculous.


I think you're taking extreme situations and comparing them against something you're purposefully making sound less serious than it was, in attempt to make it sound even less serious. Regardless, I'm not going to deny that it surprised me to hear many of his remarks after leading what seemed like a quiet life for several weeks.

But to try to downplay speeding on roads that people were dying on in the south, due to flooding. Or trying to downplay the fact that he admitted not being able to see in front of his car while going as fast as he was, is just a completely unrealistic comparison to skydiving or animal training.

Here, we're talking about a blatant disregard for not only his own life, but the potentiality of others being on that road. And while people do indeed do stupid things in their lives, to simply justify it as one of those things is a blatant bias, and ignores the fact that he may very well need help, regardless of how temporary his current mindset is.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kay_o_ken said:


> what was the reason for coleman pulling out?


 
He tore a ligamet in his knee...




Toxic said:


> About time this happened, I remember Dana saying this rematch had to happen after the first one but it never transpired. Griffen will take this and get back on track.


I agree 100%...




Alex_DeLarge said:


> Can't stand either one so I'm not rooting for anyone in this fight.
> 
> I can just sit back and watch these two destroy each other, oh yeeeah.
> 
> ...


 
Your right but Forrest did well the last outing and could have won that fight, I think the imrovements he has made will be enough to beat Tit-o....



RushFan said:


> Vitor's going to 185. Forrest vs Franklin could be good. :thumbsup:
> 
> Forrest vs Ortiz should be a good fight but I'm quite confident Tito wins. Tito is coming back from very effective surgery and Forrest is returning after two brutal KO's. Tito will be very confident having beat Griffin before whereas I expect Forrest to be gun shy.
> Athleticism and wrestling gets Tito the win by UD.


 
So Forrest has been fighting non stop and Tit-o has been out the game for over a yr plus and he is gonna just come back with no rust....Forrest needs this fight more and the worst part of that is the excuses that we'll all suffer from when Tit-o loses....:confused02:




Michael Carson said:


> Forrest should win this.
> 
> Tito will look to shoot, but Forrest has improved TDD and wrestling since then, and he stuffed a lot of Tito's takedowns in their first fight. Forrest's striking is better, movement is better, and he has some serious leg kicks.
> 
> Forrest will take this, most likely by decision.


THIS^^^



BigMuscleHead said:


> Hopefully Forrest will not run anway crying again. I was embarrassed for him and his fans that night. It was like when my friend couldnt bench 500 while we were doing reps with it. He almost cried.
> 
> Why did someone challenge me on my usercp. If I have to I will take my powerful hands and break some dudes neck.


........:confused02:



Alex_DeLarge said:


> I also like how the fans turned on Forrest and they aren't "real fans" because they don't like him anymore. I know I know, Forrest is the victim.


........:confused02:



I think that Forrest has improved significantly since their first fight and also gained the confidence in the fight against Tit-o that he could bang with UFC top level guys(even though i dont think Tito was then, he was to forrrest)...

That confidence will be there in the second fight and I expect alot of sprawls and Forrest to take this striking...TKO in the 3rd...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Servatose said:


> I think you're taking extreme situations and comparing them against something you're purposefully making sound less serious than it was, in attempt to make it sound even less serious. Regardless, I'm not going to deny that it surprised me to hear many of his remarks after leading what seemed like a quiet life for several weeks.
> 
> But to try to downplay speeding on roads that people were dying on in the south, due to flooding. Or trying to downplay the fact that he admitted not being able to see in front of his car while going as fast as he was, is just a completely unrealistic comparison to skydiving or animal training.
> 
> Here, we're talking about a blatant disregard for not only his own life, but the potentiality of others being on that road. And while people do indeed do stupid things in their lives, to simply justify it as one of those things is a blatant bias, and ignores the fact that he may very well need help, regardless of how temporary his current mindset is.


No, we are NOT talking about a blatant disregard for his own life. I've done speeding on roads, I'm sure almost everyone on this forum has. Doing so when you can't see well is stupid, it's not a cry for help. People do that every single day, it causes many car crashes. It's stupid, but it's not insanity nore is it a cry for help because he has some mental issue. You are taking a very basic, everyday thing that people do EVERYDAY and turning into some mental illness.

It's not a serious things, it's a very basic thing that happens every single day, and more dangerous, scary, life threatening things happen just FOR FUN by humans every single day.

You're trying to find a reason to dislike Forrest, TRYING to find a reason to hate him, to say he has some mental illness and needs help.

Anyone with common sense can realize it's not a cry for help, he did it to do it, the same as people do crazy shit every single day to just do it. We're all human, we all do crazy shit, try crazy shit, act like dumbasses. He's no different.

Stupid? Yes. A cry for help? Not hardly.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

BigMuscleHead said:


> Hopefully Forrest will not run anway crying again. I was embarrassed for him and his fans that night. It was like when my friend couldnt bench 500 while we were doing reps with it. He almost cried.
> 
> Why did someone challenge me on my usercp. If I have to I will take my powerful hands and break some dudes neck.


raise01:


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> You are taking a very basic, everyday thing that people do EVERYDAY and turning into some mental illness.


I wasn't aware that there were road conditions that create state-wide flooding that happen every day. You're erroneously comparing joy-ride speeding to near suicidal speeding in road conditions Forrest said he literally couldn't see in front of him in.



Michael Carson said:


> You're trying to find a reason to dislike Forrest, TRYING to find a reason to hate him, to say he has some mental illness and needs help.


Thus far we had avoided assuming to know what the other was thinking. I'm not trying to make this personal in the least, but you're assuming to know what I'm thinking, or who I am as an individual. I don't hate Forrest, nor am I trying to justify doing so by my posts. Any logical person realizes that hating other people for mistakes they've made is perhaps the most hypocritical thing a person can do. I don't enjoy watching/reading some of Forrest's most recent interviews, but hate him? Not even close. Also, needing help for a mental condition isn't a negative thing, and certainly not something anyone should use to justify their feelings towards someone with.



Michael Carson said:


> Anyone with common sense can realize it's not a cry for help, he did it to do it, the same as people do crazy shit every single day to just do it. We're all human, we all do crazy shit, try crazy shit, act like dumbasses. He's no different.
> 
> Stupid? Yes. A cry for help? Not hardly.


Again, it is my opinion that you're erroneously comparing an act most of us probably do everyday, to a very unique hazardous road condition that is unlike anything most of us have probably experienced. It's one thing to speed to feel the exhilaration of going fast. It's entirely different when you're doing so in a situation that by itself is already life threatening.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

> I wasn't aware that there were road conditions that create state-wide flooding that happen every day. You're erroneously comparing joy-ride speeding to near suicidal speeding in road conditions Forrest said he literally couldn't see in front of him in.


There is an area 15 minutes from my house called Stout Grove. This place is a 20 minute drive with a mountain known for rock slides on your left and a cliff that drops off about 600-700 feet on your right. This road can only fit one full car driving on it, as such, one should drive very slow, and when you see another car, you pull off to the side as far as you can to allow the other car to pass, although it is very close to hitting your car. There are people that drive 30 MPH down this road daily and many people have not only died here, but the road is blocked often because of crashes. People do crazy shit in cars everyday, just becuase in your town you don't see crazy shit, doesn't mean it doesn't happen, because it does, often.




> Thus far we had avoided assuming to know what the other was thinking. I'm not trying to make this personal in the least, but you're assuming to know what I'm thinking, or who I am as an individual. I don't hate Forrest, nor am I trying to justify doing so by my posts. Any logical person realizes that hating other people for mistakes they've made is perhaps the most hypocritical thing a person can do. I don't enjoy watching/reading some of Forrest's most recent interviews, but hate him? Not even close. Also, needing help for a mental condition isn't a negative thing, and certainly not something anyone should use to justify their feelings towards someone with.


If you don't dislike Forrest, then your it's not a biased view, but it's still wrong. He doesn't need help for a mental condition, he doesn't have one. He was driving in weather and on a road that isn't in proper condition, just like millions of other people do every single day. I promise you right now, as I type this, there are probably about 500 thousand people in this world that are off driving in bad weather, speeding in rain and in dangerous weather conditions, as well as speeding in fog. Why? Because people are impatient, people are stupid, people don't have a reality of what can actually happen. That is called being human




> Again, it is my opinion that you're erroneously comparing an act most of us probably do everyday, to a very unique hazardous road condition that is unlike anything most of us have probably experienced. It's one thing to speed to feel the exhilaration of going fast. It's entirely different when you're doing so in a situation that by itself is already life threatening.


You can bet most people on this forum, right now, know a location that is dangerous to drive in that other people speed on daily. You might not have a place like that where you live, but many, many, many do.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

This is not a gimme fight for Forest, I think Tito could win this fight I think its one hell of a risk for Forest hopefully he pulls it off.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Servatose said:


> You're absolutely correct, nor do I believe this "MMA math" does well gauging a fighter's capabilities. Style make fights. However I'm not referring to his capabilities, I'm referring to how far away he is from a title shot based on his recent losses, and who they were to.
> 
> 
> 
> Though I can certainly appreciate your opinion on the matter, and perhaps even Forrest's own belief that he does not enjoy attention, his actions directly contradict someone who wouldn't be looking for attention. Forrest's most recent interview made it very clear that he has some internal mental issues he should probably seek help with. First, openly admitting his lack of concern for his own life by stating he was going over fifty on roads other people wouldn't even drive on -- on roads he couldn't even see on. Someone doesn't say something like that to the media unless they're looking for attention. He needs help, his subconscious knows it, and by making such statements he's vicariously asking for help. Whether or not you're convinced he doesn't want attention is hardly relevant. Psychology 101 would tell anyone whose watched that interview differently.


I see u have been going back and forth on this topic with another member but just to chime in while i respect ur opinion i think the reason he says things like this r because he is socially awkward. I dont think it is a cry for help i think it is his way of joking with a slightly darker tone than usually because he is pissed about his last fight.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> Ill go for Tito on this one. I was a huge Forrest fan until he acted like a douche towards the fans after Silva tooled him. It takes a real douche to out douche Tito, props to Forrest for doing one of the few things that can make you look worse then the Huntington Beach Badboy (Speaking poorly about the fans).


me too im with you


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

BigMuscleHead said:


> Hopefully Forrest will not run anway crying again. I was embarrassed for him and his fans that night. It was like when my friend couldnt bench 500 while we were doing reps with it. He almost cried.
> 
> Why did someone challenge me on my usercp. If I have to I will take my powerful hands and break some dudes neck.


Is that you in your av and sig? OH SHIT!

Watch out boys, we got a new sheriff in town. 

:confused05:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

slapshot said:


> This is not a gimme fight for Forest, I think Tito could win this fight I think its one hell of a risk for Forest hopefully he pulls it off.


 
Im with you on this one....:thumbsup:


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

You now got to wonder if this fight would have ever happened had Coleman not got hurt. Either way this fight has a lot for both fighters. Tito wins could be a huge win for him in getting back in the LHW spotlight. Forrest wins, it gives him the revenge from the first fight which I still personally thought he got screwed, and could make him possibly one fight away from being back in title contention.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

In the first fight Tito had 0 explosion in his takedowns after the first round, Anybody could stuff those.
I see this fight going like the first round of the first fight, this is of course if Ortiz looks fresh instead of rusty.

As a Tito fan I am concerned somewhat the he is coming back against a top 10 light heavy. He said many times that he would like a warm up fight.


----------



## Carlitoz3 (Oct 9, 2009)

I going for Forrest on this one. He is HUNGRY for a win, especially after what happen in his last fight :|


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

Out of curiousity,

Does anyone think Forrest will finish Tito in the rematch?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

:-) said:


> Out of curiousity,
> 
> Does anyone think Forrest will finish Tito in the rematch?


 
No it will be an ugly decision....


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Forrest is not known to be a finisher. There is the odd exception but even those are circumstantcial. 

This goes to the scorecards 80% of the time. It is hard to choose a winner though. One can argue that Forrest is the one who has become considerably better since the first fight but then again, Titos takedowns weren't what they should have been back then so who knows. The back surgery could make a world of difference for him.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

You could also make the note that the Back Surgery takes some getting used to. When Joe riggs had the same sirgery he looked very stiff in his first fight back. Combine that with the large amountof ringrust Tito is going to be feeling and you end up with a long night for Tito.

That being said Forrest is much better off his back now aswell so even if Tito did get a TD I dont see it gaining him anything other than a few points in the judges eyes. Forrest will actively look for subs and try to sweep.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

i wonder if forrest is taking the fight seriously, i mean every interview he has is a joke, and he has pissed off some people with his recent comments about running from the cage, so i mean is he gonna go to war is this just a joke to him?


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

GMK13 said:


> i wonder if forrest is taking the fight seriously, i mean every interview he has is a joke, and he has pissed off some people with his recent comments about running from the cage, so i mean is he gonna go to war is this just a joke to him?


He HAS TO be taking it seriously. This ain't a game... 3 fight losing streak is bad news for ANYONE. It doesn't matter if he's one of Dana's children or not. 

Besides, this is his chance to avenge a close loss from Tito. Forrest is gonna go to war come fight night. We could even see a finish because of how hungry Forrest would be given the opportunity to fight Tito again.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

GMK13 said:


> i wonder if forrest is taking the fight seriously, i mean every interview he has is a joke, and he has pissed off some people with his recent comments about running from the cage, so i mean is he gonna go to war is this just a joke to him?


He's never made a serious interview, he's always joking around. Before the Anderson Silva fight he mentioned in an interview that he'd drink Lyoto Machida's urine. He will be taking the fight seriously, he works bloody hard, anyone that's seen his UFC All Access episode will vouch for that. I see him beating Tito comfortably.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

It all boils down to if Tito gets the win "He's back" and we will have to put up with his mouthy trash talk. If Forest takes a loss he's IMO in real danger of being cut. If Forest wins then Tito has some simi legitimate excuses and Im sure he'll make some more up along the way but he's not in any danger of being cut. 

To me its a lose lose fight for Forest if he cant finish the fight with something spectacular or at least be extremely dominant.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

slapshot said:


> It all boils down to if Tito gets the win "He's back" and we will have to put up with his mouthy trash talk. If Forest takes a loss he's IMO in real danger of being cut. If Forest wins then Tito has some simi legitimate excuses and Im sure he'll make some more up along the way but he's not in any danger of being cut.
> 
> To me its a lose lose fight for Forest if he cant finish the fight with something spectacular or at least be extremely dominant.


 

Dana will not cut Forrest, even if he loses his next 2 fights, but we would have to listen to fat head and that would suck....WAR FORREST...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Dana will not cut Forrest, even if he loses his next 2 fights, but we would have to listen to fat head and that would suck....WAR FORREST...


We'll have to listen to him anyway. LOL @ fat head.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Im not saying he wont be on the roster in the same way Chuck is but for all practical purposes I would not be so sure he wont get benched.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Im not saying he wont be on the roster in the same way Chuck is but for all practical purposes I would not be so sure he wont get benched.


 
Dana has adamently stated he would never get rid of Bonnar or Forrest as he considers them his "sons" and they made the UFC from their first fight, the UFC will always be their home i think were his words....

I see why you would think so, and others, yeah they would be gone....not these two....:thumbsup:


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

damn, i didn't want to watch Forrest on a PPV event ever again; but it looks like it has to happen now. 

Let's go Tito. Tito with a UD in this one and Forrest cries YET AGAIN.

Then again, Tito may be awful after the long layoff - even if he says his back is finally 100%. As bad as Forrest is, this is a no-win for Tito - just how Dana would want it. If Tito wins, he beat a B- / C+ fighter and if he loses then his return to the UFC could be real short.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

NGen2010 said:


> damn, i didn't want to watch Forrest on a PPV event ever again; but it looks like it has to happen now.
> 
> Let's go Tito. Tito with a UD in this one and Forrest cries YET AGAIN.
> 
> Then again, Tito may be awful after the long layoff - even if he says his back is finally 100%. As bad as Forrest is, this is a no-win for Tito - just how Dana would want it. If Tito wins, he beat a B- / C+ fighter and if he loses then his return to the UFC could be real short.


If Forrest loses, will we see at least see a crying/sprinting away from the arena combo? :wink01:

Joking. Forrest won't lose this fight. He's so hungry since his embrassesing loss to Anderson, I think he could even finish Tito late in the fight. Fat chance... but once you push a man into a corner (losing 2 in a row) you'll never know what you've unleashed. Maybe Forrest can actually start believing that he can finish fights again... Just maybe. Tito's long layoff could hurt him more than he knows.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

:-) said:


> If Forrest loses, will we see at least see a crying/sprinting away from the arena combo? :wink01:
> 
> Joking. Forrest won't lose this fight. He's so hungry since his embrassesing loss to Anderson, I think he could even finish Tito late in the fight. Fat chance... but once you push a man into a corner (losing 2 in a row) you'll never know what you've unleashed. A beast within and maybe Forrest could actually start believing that he can finish fights again... Just maybe.


He should be able to out last Tito - I mean Tito has ZERO stand up and hates getting hit. Guy buckles after the first round house. So this should be interesting.

I can also see Forrest going in all ape [email protected]#t and getting caught and submitted. You just don't know with him - I mean, his one really good win came over Rua. The Rampage fight, while he did win it - I think Rampage really over looked him and didn't come in like the Rampage we are used to watching (I would like to see a rematch someday). Outside of those, he beat some guy named Elvis, had a decision win over Ramirez, got his head pounced off the mat from the Dean of Mean, took that TKO beat down from Evans and was toyed with by Silva.

One thing you got to give Forrest credit for - when he loses ; HE LOSES. Forrest losing fights is a highlight real in it's own. Has he ever lost a decision? Maybe before the UFC days. This guy is the ultimate - GO BIG OR GO HOME fighter.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Must surely be a UD for Forrest this one.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

yawn...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

N1™ said:


> yawn...












Perk up boy! There be interesting points be debating round these parts.

I think if Tito punches Forrest in the face really really hard, then Tito will win. However, if Forest punches Tito in the head really hard then Forrest will win.

If Forrest punches him too hard and his head cracks leaking Titonic Radiation everywhere, then we all lose.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Perk up boy! There be interesting points be debating round these parts.
> 
> I think if Tito punches Forrest in the face really really hard, then Tito will win. However, if Forest punches Tito in the head really hard then Forrest will win.
> 
> *If Forrest punches him too hard and his head cracks leaking Titonic Radiation everywhere, then we all lose*.


 
If Tit-o wins we all lose, his mouth will def open and that crap will start spewing out.....I believe Tit-o calls them words...:thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> If Tit-o wins we all lose, his mouth will def open and that crap will start spewing out.....I believe Tit-o calls them words...:thumbsup:


I'm guessing he calls them "wisdom" or "witticisms" or "awesome."


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I'm guessing he calls them "wisdom" or "witticisms" or "awesome."


Titisms.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

retardisms


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I want to see Forrest win this one. Tito reminds me of Rampage. If Tito had a movie deal, he'd bolt. Part of me worries that Forrest is going to head out to the desert after watching some of his recent interviews.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Fieos said:


> I want to see Forrest win this one. Tito reminds me of Rampage. If Tito had a movie deal, he'd bolt. Part of me worries that Forrest is going to head out to the desert after watching some of his recent interviews.


Oh no!!! Don't even say it!! arrrggghhhhhh!


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd like to see Tito win. I dont know why, I dont really care for him. But for some reason, I feel compelled to support him in this fight. If he wins, maybe he can fight the Couture/Vera winner! :thumbsup: Couture vs Ortiz II anyone?


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

Titardism.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Now that Couture isn't 'King of the UFC hill' Dana should allow for a co-promotion with M-1 and have him fight Fedor. That is the only fight I'd want to see Couture in and not because I think he'd win, more because it is akin to the Chuck and Wandy fight we never thought we'd see.

I went back and watched th Ortiz vs Frank Shamrock fight and the Forrest vs Bonnar fights to try to get fired up for this match but it just didn't work.


----------

